# Stock 6-disc DVD - Subwoofer install question...



## Parky50 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello,

Just picked up a Rockford Fosgate Sub/Amp Combo and wondering if the stock SE 6-disc DVD unit has a sub out lead or will I have to tap into a speaker and go into the high level input on the amplifier?

Thanks,
Parky


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Parky,

Is that a REQ radio. If so, google around for REQ RADIO SUB OUT or something. The Jeep Patriots, Calibers, and Nitros have the factory AMP and SUB(some). I also saw some stuff on Challengertalk.com too. You may have to find the schematics for the pin out on the back of the radio. This guy has some pics of the back of the radio. He might know the sub pin out.

http://www.nitroforumz.com/PHOTOPOST/showgallery.php/cat/516

Keep looking around, with all the people looking down on the VW/Chrysler deal, one of the good things that comes out of it is Chrysler shares all this stuff across all their platforms and adds different options to them. Makes it nice for us to mod.

Here's some other info:

http://www.300cforums.com/forums/ca...ion/85110-please-help-fed-up-stock-radio.html


This last link might get you what your looking for (there's many pages to pour through)

http://www.nitroforumz.com/showthread.php?t=390


----------



## Parky50 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks a bunch for the info 58kafer !!!

I'll do some reading and see what I can come up with.


----------



## 09Routan (Oct 2, 2009)

While our 09 CRoutan was in the shop, the dealership arranged to have a rental for us to drive. We got the opportunity to drive an 09 Journey, 4 cyl - Auto with basic stereo functions. I have to say that basic stereo / CD player had an awesome sound to it. It was much louder and had gobs more bass response than our van! I worked in car audio for many years and this is the one of 5 cars that have ever impressed me with their factory sound. I would like to get that same sound in our van if possible. I've tried without much luck to find out the specifics online to see if it would be possible to bring those components over. I would gladly shop around local salvage yards for the speakers and amps out of the Journey if I knew I could make them work.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I traded in my 09 Journey R/T for the Routan. It is a night and day difference in sound. I miss that about the Journey. I wonder if the SEL Premiums have the same system as the Journey since they have an amp and supposed to have better speakers. Maybe some Premium owners can chime in with their thoughts and experiences. I wish I would have got the Premium.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Sound blows*

Wish I had some better news. The sound system is perhaps bar none the worst my ears have ever heard. There is no way to make it sound better by modifying the EQ. I upgraded to the premium RNS NAV and it was a little better, but still, what a let down. Satellite is so terrible - the Routan system make it sounds like 14KB compressed. 

Last year there was some discussion about this, with several people with the premium experiencing the same thing. 

Whoever says the Routan sounds decent must have a 1970's Realistic at home for their reference set-up. One of the several charactristics that is so not VW. My wife's 06 Ford Focus wagon's sound, which this vehicle replaced, was much better. It has very poor sound reproduction or is not tuned to the car properly. Very disappointing whatever the reason.


----------



## Parky50 (Oct 15, 2010)

Update: I got the Rockford Fosgate Sub/Amp Combo hooked up and it sounds much, much better. While installing I had to pull the back speakers off to tap into the wires. They are crappy super cheap 15w speakers made in Mexico. No wonder the sound in these vans are weak...  

After the Holiday's I will be installing new speakers front and back :facepalm:


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Parky50 said:


> Update: I got the Rockford Fosgate Sub/Amp Combo hooked up and it sounds much, much better. While installing I had to pull the back speakers off to tap into the wires. They are crappy super cheap 15w speakers made in Mexico. No wonder the sound in these vans are weak...
> 
> After the Holiday's I will be installing new speakers front and back :facepalm:


 More details plz... did you run a in line converter off the rear speakers? What amp, what woofers and what box? 

I am itching to do this to our van.


----------



## Parky50 (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes, I used a line converter off the rear speakers... 

Here's what I installed... 


Amp: 
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_17366_Rockford-Fosgate-PRIME-R150-2.html 

12" Woofer: 
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_17890_Rockford-Fosgate-PRIME-R1S412.html 

Line Converter: 
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_23128_PAC-SOEM-T.html 

Sealed 12" Enclosure: 
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_7596_Sonic-Sub-Box-1H12-1.4-Gray.html 

Sounds great... but now the stock 6X9's are showing their weakness's. I'm going to go with some Rockford Fosgate 6X9's front and back after the holiday's and that should complete the well needed sound system overhaul !!!


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

Parky50 said:


> Sounds great... but now the stock 6X9's are showing their weakness's. I'm going to go with some Rockford Fosgate 6X9's front and back after the holiday's and that should complete the well needed sound system overhaul !!!


 Please be sure to take some pictures of the install, especial how to get the panel cover off. Would be a great help to others. 

I have been wanted to get in and replace the stock sub, but am unsure how to even get started removing the panels. 

If you need someone to host the pictures, be sure to let me know. 

:thumbup:


----------



## RogerThat99 (Jan 6, 2011)

I just bought an SEL. It has one of the best sounding factory systems I have heard. I bought the van used, it was a VW corp fleet car with 7,800 miles on it. I don't know if it has premium sound or something, but it sounds great on radio, CD, MP3, or satellite. 

I have had a system in almost every car I have owned. I am coming from a Suburban with an Alpine head unit (with Nav) with Rockford Fosgate amps, 2 12" Subs, with mids and tweets. I won't be upgrading the system in the Routan since it is a minivan. LOL.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Just ordered hi lo adapter. Pics would be great, where did you mount your amp, etc etc


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Parky50 said:


> Yes, I used a line converter off the rear speakers...
> 
> Here's what I installed...
> 
> ...


 BTT for pics!


----------



## Parky50 (Oct 15, 2010)

TCM GLX said:


> BTT for pics!


 Sorry TCM GLX.... 
I'll try to get some pics up soon. It might take awhile as I will have to pull the rear pillar panel off to get you some pics. I have the amp and the line converter mounted inside the rear pillar... lot's of room in there for a stealthy install. Only the Sub and a small run of wire to the sub are visible. 

Parky


----------

